# B14 hood is ready!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289064003

Finnaly a Vented B14 hood that doesnt look like something out of TRON!

Let me know what you think? They are availible.... :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

looks real nice!


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

whoooooooaaaaaaaa Mike that is one nice hood. Too bad I'm broke.......=(


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Looks good. How much does it weigh?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks real nice. Mostly because the hood has adequate venting while still retains a low profile. Has a clean look from the front.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

zeno said:


> Looks good. How much does it weigh?


Right around 12-14lbs.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ooo, I'll take one. I could use another carbon fiber hood sittin in my Living room


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats one nice hood, how much r those mofos running for?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> thats one nice hood, how much r those mofos running for?


around 500 for the CF and close to 300 for glass!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that hood would go perfect with that grille... when the money comes in I'll need one of each.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> that hood would go perfect with that grille... when the money comes in I'll need one of each.


dont forget the fenders buy the summer time.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nice. thats awesome mike!
my invader hood will not look like something out of TRON though!


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

I have a question;
now when it rains the water is going into the engine or is it made in a certain way for water to travel to another part not to go onto the engine?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> I have a question;
> now when it rains the water is going into the engine or is it made in a certain way for water to travel to another part not to go onto the engine?


Pretty much, the hole is right above the exhaust manifold. I'm not a big fan of too much watter getting into my engine bay, however, you're only really gonna get steam when it rains and the rain touches your header.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I agree it does look nice, but I think there should be some vents in the holes instead of a massive hole. Soemthing along the lines like the Evo hood.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

damn i can't see it!


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

ahh there we go, very nice, looks like the invader hood sorta. is that hole above the filter for a WAI? last thing i'd want is water getting in there.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Tickwomp said:


> ahh there we go, very nice, looks like the invader hood sorta. is that hole above the filter for a WAI? last thing i'd want is water getting in there.


Most Make a plexiglass pannel that bolts into the mesh when it is wet out With a little drain tube next to the battery.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

What's wring with TRON?

Seth


----------

